# Pullman BigStep



## josephgoodsell (Jan 12, 2019)

Hopefully my first and last tamper, excluding the one that came with the machine!

@joey24dirt thanks so much for the handle - looks amazing ?

The tamper itself works great, coffee tamped right to the edge of VST basket, so perfect extraction


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Like. Like. Like. Like ^^^^


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Beautiful, where did you get the base from? Or did joey do the whole thing?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks ace. I love my big step, mine hasn't been Joey'd though.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Looks great. Happy with my Torr sharp but there's something about the big step I really like the look of.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

catpuccino said:


> Looks great. Happy with my Torr sharp but there's something about the big step I really like the look of.


If it's the handle, I'm sure Joey could do one for you too! 

It does add a bit of class to an already classy tamper.


----------



## josephgoodsell (Jan 12, 2019)

Dunk said:


> Beautiful, where did you get the base from? Or did joey do the whole thing?


Thanks!
I bought it from Pullman Australia. European dealers don't make it any cheaper and Pullman's German distributor meant it would've been slightly more expensive than ordering from Australia, even with import. In the end, there was probably only £5/£10 in it so I could've got it from Germany I guess.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

I got all of my pullman bits from pullman Australia too. However I have friends who live there who took delivery and then sent bought them over when they came back for holidays.

This worked out much cheaper for me and had no issues with any knock on customs charges.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

This looks truly awesome! I need to nudge Joey...


----------



## josephgoodsell (Jan 12, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> Looks great. Happy with my Torr sharp but there's something about the big step I really like the look of.


Cheers 
I thought the same before I bought it. And it does indeed feel very high quality. The rubber part really makes it very comfortable to use. I'm not sure if there are any other tampers that fit this well without being so expensive but I feel you'd have problems with suction if the base didn't have that small lip at the bottom. It might be a diminishing return from the torr but I didn't want to have to upgrade again.


----------



## josephgoodsell (Jan 12, 2019)

Planter said:


> I got all of my pullman bits from pullman Australia too. However I have friends who live there who took delivery and then sent bought them over when they came back for holidays.
> 
> This worked out much cheaper for me and had no issues with any knock on customs charges.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I think I paid £107 for the base including shipping and about £30 customs.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

PPapa said:


> This looks truly awesome! I need to nudge Joey...


You do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this. I missed the post so I'm glad I caught it. Epic photos. Just need Pullman to take an interest now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

that is a beaut! love it!


----------

